

Wesleyan University should open source its budget - zlotty
http://avisweblog.tumblr.com/post/13768202344/an-open-letter-to-wesleyan-university-president-michael

======
arst829
This is awesome. I'd love to see Wesleyan (or another college do this)

------
torbahax
Awesome.

